# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  BDD versus Insecurity

## BrookeAshley

I've always considered myself mostly insecure about my appearance. I don't stress about one specific part of myself, but just have a general dislike for everything about me. You name it, i'll find a list of why I don't like it. It makes me feel very uncomfortable in social settings and sometimes I want to hide myself. I'm wondering the difference between the two, BDD and insecurity. I have never been diagnosed with BDD, and I'm not sure I know much about it. So I was hoping someone could explain for me what they may go through with it.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think with BDD a sufferer might see a certain part of their body as a deformity. I don't think you view any parts of your body in that same way. You may not like various parts of your body because of your insecurity. But wouldn't class anything as a deformity. That to me if the one big difference. A deformity would be something a disabled person might have. So with BDD, rather than just hating a part of your body, as per normal, it would seen as something that is wrong. That should not look that way. Thus the word ' Deformity '.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Fwiw, I think I can be pretty insecure about my body sometimes. It has come up in relationships before. In my last serious relationship, after my divorce, my ex was pretty comfortable walking around in front of me naked (I didn't complain, she was just beautiful). I'm just not so comfortable putting it all out there and walking around naked, tbh, even in front of a partner I've been intimate with. I think I'm well proportioned (I'll just leave it at that) but I'm not superman, and there are things about my physical appearance that bug me sometimes. My scars, for one thing. So I'm not comfortable parading around the house naked, even in front of a partner, I'm just not comfortable doing that.

It used to really get my ex upset sometimes. We had more than one argument about it. She didn't understand why I wasn't comfortable and I guess I could never really explain it to her in a way that she understood. It's one of the very, very few things that we never saw eye to eye on, that we couldn't agree on.

I'm not sure what the difference between BDD and insecurity is. I just know I have a list of things about me that I don't like, about my physical appearance. I realize no one is perfect, but it keeps me from parading around the house naked in front of my gfs lol.

----------


## BrookeAshley

I think I tend to be more insecure. I just hate my overall appearance. I feel like I'm unattractive and feel bad my fianc? is stuck with me. I've seen his exes and they are far better looking. I am just plain and at times just gross. It makes me wonder why he's even with me.

----------

